# vacuum packing



## rakuqueen (Oct 31, 2002)

Weare living aboard as of this past weekend. Our daughters want to keep their beannie babies, I was wondering if I could vacuum pack them, and did I need to add moth balls or something like that.
I have some pieces of fabrics, some wool items,that I would like to save. Would this work for these things also.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Anything that goes into the vacuum pack clean, should stay that way without moth balls. The Beanie Babies may not be much fun to play with (not very ''cuddly'').   
Gord


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Vacuum sealing is GREAT on a boat!!! Yes, your material should be fine, and neither it nor the beanie babies will need moth balls. I have my entire Mola collection from my sojourn at the San Blasa Islands vacuum sealed and they''ve stayed without air for ages.

Be careful where you stow the vacuum sealed stuff...nails and wood splinters can gouge holes in the plastic pretty easily and then you lose the vaccum.

Also, we used the sealer to store spare parts (after spraying with a little WD-40)....there are a lot of other ways I used it, but I''ll spare you the whole list!!!

Trish
www.takehersailing.com


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Trish is right, a little WD-40 goes a long way towards protecting metal parts.
Sometimes, like with food items, fibrous gaskets, & etc, WD-40 (Kerosene) is not recommended - then use a DESSICANT adsorbent product such as:
Silica Gel ("Sorb-it")
Silicate Clay, Activated Carbon, Activated Aluminum, and various combinations. 
These all come in little bags (and other formats), such as you might find inside new shoes, cameras etc.
Be certain to check for compatability when using with food or medications.
Gord


----------

